# Can Snails climb out of Rimless tank?



## MaStErFiShKeEps (Dec 6, 2010)

What type of snails? MTS do climb out of the water but not the tank.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

I think they're Mystery Snails? or Nerite Snails. A person in Sac was getting rid of them and I took in 3 of them. Fairly large, about the size of a Walnut lol. I'm just curious if they'll go over the water line and up and out or just chill at the water line.

I'd hate to step on one.. gross lol


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

If you have some Nerite snails I'll trade you CBS, CRS, Tigers, Yellow, Blue, Green or PF Red Cherry Shrimps! Must be local!


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps (Dec 6, 2010)

Petsmart/Petco near Arden Mall has a lot of them! Call and check though


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

I asked this last week because I wanted to keep Nerite snails in my Rimless. Since then I bought three mystery snails and 2 Tiger Nerite snails.

Stories very, but it seems that the experience of the majority is that some Nerites will travel out of the tank because thats what they do in nature. Mystery and Apple snails can fall out of the tank as they graze on surface deposits.

I have had pond and trumpet snails since I have had aquariums. They will travel right above the water line, but I have never had one leave the tank. My new Mystery and Nerite snails like to ride that line as well, but so far they seem content to go no further.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the information! So they can if they want to lol. I'm going to lower the water line down 4 inches from the rim just incase.


----------



## ckarr (Nov 14, 2010)

Nerites climb out at the store frequently, on tanks with hoods, escaping near the filter opening. Mystery's never leave the tank totally but they do lay eggs out of water if there is enough room.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

One of my hitchhiker snails just got out a couple days ago. I noticed the snail shell right outside my 30-c.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Nerites will definitely climb out even if it's not rimless... I've found a tiger nerite across my living room and it had climbed up a couch leg! I followed the shiny slime trail and it led me under the couch. When I lifted it up, I could see no snail but then low and behold it was on the leg!


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

I found an assassin snail in my ear once when I woke up trying to draw blood.








Just kidding.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Nerites will definitely climb out even if it's not rimless... I've found a tiger nerite across my living room and it had climbed up a couch leg! I followed the shiny slime trail and it led me under the couch. When I lifted it up, I could see no snail but then low and behold it was on the leg!


yep. my dog likes to play with them.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

g33tar said:


> I found an assassin snail in my ear once when I woke up trying to draw blood.
> 
> 
> Just kidding.


:thumbsup: LOL
This is the reason why my sister didn't want me to get assassins.


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

While having the glass cover off for cleaning and plant rearranging a green Nerite found its way out, and I discovered it about two feet away from the tank...quick little buggers! I had read that are escape artists so it didn't surprise me too much.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Someone's gonna have snail nightmares


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Dec 22, 2010)

I wish my pond sails would climb the hell out of my tank


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

I found my missing Mystery Snail...

melded to the carpet about 1 foot from the tank. Its shell was damaged where it might have fallen and hit the edge of the tank stand.

Ill say that is a confirmed on escaping Mystery Snails. Oddly, the Nerites are still hanging out.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

reybie said:


> Someone's gonna have snail nightmares


I just did, yikes! 

I have a zebra nerite (1 inch), and 6 horned nerites (half inch), they haven't climbed out yet. Hopefully they won't... that would be so gross..


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

After lowering the water down 4 inches from the top of the rim, I woke up this morning and they're still inside the tank! Which is great! I then kept thinking they'll get out when I return from work but they're still in the tank! 

We'll see how it goes. I have confirmed that they are Mystery Snails. The first Mystery Snails I ever purchased was at Petsmart and it died (I think) after a few days. 

These ones given to me by a local person here in town seems to be very active and looks pretty cool. I hate snails, lol and if these ones are cool to me, that's pretty awesome.

I just hope they don't climb out anytime soon and freak me out or something. I don't think I ever held a snail before, ever. = ) If I ever find them out of the tank and still alive, I'll use chop stick and pick them up and throw them back in the tank lol.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Jaggedfury said:


> After lowering the water down 4 inches from the top of the rim, I woke up this morning and they're still inside the tank! Which is great! I then kept thinking they'll get out when I return from work but they're still in the tank!
> 
> We'll see how it goes. I have confirmed that they are Mystery Snails. The first Mystery Snails I ever purchased was at Petsmart and it died (I think) after a few days.
> 
> ...


I have something against snails too, don't like to touch them either. Just use aquarium planting tweezers to pick them up. Chopstick may be too slippery, you may drop it on the floor and crack the shell exposing the snail, and that would be mega disgusting. 

I always scan my floor when I wake up to make sure I don't step on any snails that may have climbed over.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

chiefroastbeef said:


> I have something against snails too, don't like to touch them either. Just use aquarium planting tweezers to pick them up. Chopstick may be too slippery, you may drop it on the floor and crack the shell exposing the snail, and that would be mega disgusting.
> 
> I always scan my floor when I wake up to make sure I don't step on any snails that may have climbed over.


Haha, I do the same too. Every morning when I go into my fish tank room to take a peek at the tank before I go to work. Always check the ground first making sure there isn't a snail to freak me out. 

So far, the shrimps are awesome. I had this bushy brown algae that was stuck on the back glass and it is nasty! I tried to scrap it off with a razor blade and it just sinks to the bottom and attach itself onto the glosso and grows on it. I stop razoring it off since then. Got the snails and so far, they ate all of it. In a matter of 3 days. Best free snails I've ever gotten. 

I noticed, they tend to dig into the substrate though.. it's messing up my Glosso runner's path that's spreading and growing. The snail is the size of a walnut. So the hole it digs is pretty darn huge lol.

Other than that, this whatever snail it is, mystery snail or not, it ate very thick bush algae and I can't complain. Cool snails.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Jaggedfury said:


> Haha, I do the same too. Every morning when I go into my fish tank room to take a peek at the tank before I go to work. Always check the ground first making sure there isn't a snail to freak me out.
> 
> So far, the shrimps are awesome. I had this bushy brown algae that was stuck on the back glass and it is nasty! I tried to scrap it off with a razor blade and it just sinks to the bottom and attach itself onto the glosso and grows on it. I stop razoring it off since then. Got the snails and so far, they ate all of it. In a matter of 3 days. Best free snails I've ever gotten.
> 
> ...


I never thought I'd say it, but I do love my snails, they really do a spectacular job of cleaning the tank. And my smaller snails (less than half-inch bumblebee horned snails) can climb on just about any plant, it really does look pretty.

Again, fingers cross they'll never jump out of the tank and be stepped on (barefoot home), the horned snails have tiny horns on them... :icon_conf


----------

